#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Visions of experience

## Артем Тараненко

Как бы Вы перевели данный термин? Речь идет о практике сновидений.

----------


## Gakusei

Зависит от контекста. Чаще всего речь идёт о взглядах на опыт, то есть о понимании опыта (его природы, значения и т.д.) и о его оценке. Но в христианской мистической литературе мне попадалось выражение "опытные видЕния". В этом случае речь идёт о таких видениях, которые вызывают очень серьёзные переживания, потрясают визионера и не оставляют возможности не верить в их реальность.

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну как-то опытные, подопытные...

----------


## Юй Кан

Артём, а можно (уж в который раз повторяю в этом разделе %) привести *полностью абзац или хотя бы три предложения, в среднеи из которых* -- эти самые образы/видения?

----------


## Won Soeng

В зависимости от контекста, конечно же. 
Это может быть, например, созерцание переживаний.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это может быть, например, созерцание переживаний.


Не может.
Vision (в глагольном значении) = "представлять себе, видеть в воображении, воображать", но никак не "созерцать".
Либо текст принадлежит человеку, для которого английский -- не родной. Но чтоб прояснить и это, опять-таки, нужен более протяжённый период текста.

----------


## Юй Кан

Если буквально, то Visions of experience = "видения, связанные с переживанием" или "... вызванные переживанием [духовного опыта]".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если буквально, то Visions of experience = "видения, связанные с переживанием" или "... вызванные переживанием [духовного опыта]".


Если буквально, то наиболее частое употребление слова vision, которое мне встречается в корпоративной практике (конечно это не чисто бытовой смысл, и не буддийский) куда ближе к русским словам "обзор", "представление", "видение", т.е. к буддийскому "взгляды". С "созерцанием", я, пожалуй, действительно, переборщил  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Так у _vision_ как сущ-ного, взятого в отрыве от _of experience_, есть целый ряд значений, начиная от "зрение, видение, зрит. восприятие" и вплоть до "(прекрасное) зрелище" и даже "обзор (с автомобиля)". В т.ч. фигурирует и "проницательность, прозорливость, дальновидность, предвидение"... %)
Это я словарь цитирую.
И что? : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вероятно, речь идет о т.наз. nyams. Что это такое - довольно подробно объясняется в книгах Намкхая Норбу.
Если по словарю, то
nyams = 1) [meditative / temporary] experience, meditation-moods [experiential sign of the development of practice].

То есть можно сказать, что это "переживание знаков обретения духовного опыта" или "знаков успеха медитации", в зависимости от контекста и стиля перевода.

Скорее всего так.

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.07.2010)

----------


## Jamtso

"восприятие (разнообразных) переживаний". Видеть можно только объекты зрительного восприятия. Но переживания бывают не только зрительные, но и осязательные, обонятельные и т.п., поэтому подойдет "восприятие" вместо "видения"

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артём, а можно (уж в который раз повторяю в этом разделе %) привести *полностью абзац или хотя бы три предложения, в среднеи из которых* -- эти самые образы/видения?


Это чижало. Боюсь, что Visions of experience of Chogyal Namkhai Norbu Вам вряд ли поможет.  :Smilie: 




> Если буквально, то Visions of experience = "видения, связанные с переживанием" или "... вызванные переживанием [духовного опыта]".


Буквально-то я понимаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вероятно, речь идет о т.наз. nyams. Что это такое - довольно подробно объясняется в книгах Намкхая Норбу.
> Если по словарю, то
> nyams = 1) [meditative / temporary] experience, meditation-moods [experiential sign of the development of practice].


Точно так. Если точнее, то chos rgyal nam mkha'i nor bu'i nyams snang chu zla'i rol gar

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это чижало. Боюсь, что Visions of experience of Chogyal Namkhai Norbu Вам вряд ли поможет.


А не нужно помогать мне. Помогите тем, к кому обращаетесь за помощью, помочь Вам. Не усложняя задачу никому, включая себя.



> Буквально-то я понимаю.


Откуда тогда взялось это?



> Ну как-то опытные, подопытные...


После чего мною и был дан буквальный, но нормативный -- для русского языка -- вариант.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Откуда тогда взялось это?


Ну вроде как никто не запрещает обратиться за помощью к коллегам по цеху. Я понимаю о чем идет речь, но затрудняюсь с переводом термина и прошу помощь зала.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Так с "Фомой", т.е. с легитимной -- по умолчанию -- помощью уже, вроде как, разобрались:



> Помогите тем, к кому обращаетесь за помощью, помочь Вам. Не усложняя задачу никому, включая себя.


А это:



> Ну вроде как никто не запрещает обратиться за помощью к коллегам по цеху. Я понимаю о чем идет речь, но затрудняюсь с переводом термина и прошу помощь зала.


о какой "Ерёме"? : ))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> о какой "Ерёме"? : ))


Тю, ну какой Вы зануда, право слово. Я еще раз Вам повторяю, что кроме как название - другого контекста нет. Не пересказывать же мне Вам содержание садханы (которое Вам также ничего не даст)?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тю, ну какой Вы зануда, право слово. Я еще раз Вам повторяю, что кроме как название - другого контекста нет. Не пересказывать же мне Вам содержание садханы (которое Вам также ничего не даст)?


Оно, канешна, тю на меня, но перевоччик и должон быть за-ну-дой. : ) Это рас.
Фторое: откель кому знать, чего мне что даст, если мне его дать? : ))

А ваще тут такое обилие разнуд : ), что нам, занудам-перевоччикам, временами просто спасу от них нету. %)

Артём, фатит, наверное?
Кто шо понял, то -- его, а кто не понял, тот поймёт пожжее, коли успеет. : )

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Фторое: откель кому знать, чего мне что даст, если мне его дать? : ))


Сиравно нИдам  :Smilie:  Жадина я. Сам переведу.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот и фся разница: просите дать/подмогнуть, а сами -- тока брать, брать и брать? : ))
Анек есть такой (баянский коан, иначе гря): "Отчего верблюд ананасофф не есть?"...

И напомню: самому мне то "оно" не надобно. : )

----------

